# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم unlockkngfast.com  جميع انواع الايفون ميديتل فك شفر تها

## abousalma007

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته** * *اهلا بكم اخوانى فى المنتدى المغربى السبورت الأسرع والمتابع الأول** * *اخوانى أخواتى أعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
كما عودناكم بالجديد والحصري 
اليوم لدينا هاتف جديد وهو ميديتل      *  * للاتصال  GSM:0650848315  SONORK:100.1616146  SKYPE:abousalma007   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
.
.
.
.  *

----------


## gsm_mogador

good servece _مبدع بمعنى االكلمة_

----------


## abousalma007

> good servece _مبدع بمعنى االكلمة_

  نحن في خدمة الزبناء اخي العزيز

----------


## ahmed2306

chhal prix

----------

